# Young and New and want to sell saplings



## GooRoo363 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello All my first post on this site. Anyways It looks like I'll be growing some Noble Firs, Some Sugar Maples, 8 Balsa Trees, Some Brazillian Rain Trees, and some Coastal Redwoods. I tried some of these before but I lost alot to Dampoff (I didnt know what that was at the time, silly me I do now though). I am most likely looking to sell them as soon as they grow to a good sapling size. I have not grown the balsa before but i hear it grows fast, and that there is a market for them if you can find it. Now I'm only 20 and somewhat new to this, but I would like to grow trees and sell them as saplings for now since I cant afford land and then some day own my own tree farm, with sugar maples, different pines and firs and the other trees that people consider xmass trees, and some apples, that way I can hopefully have income 3 out of the 4 seasons if I cant find any other profitable growth. Please send me any messages and ideas, and if you'd be interested in some saplings. Thanks


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## GooRoo363 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think so, i'm just not sure how to go about selling, do you think a local nursery would be interested in any of the above items, I'm thinking i can grow alot of seeds at one time, I'm located in MA and I'm new to all this but I hope it can work out, anyone in the area have land for sale, haha


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Sep 2, 2006)

GooRoo363 said:


> I think so, i'm just not sure how to go about selling, do you think a local nursery would be interested in any of the above items, I'm thinking i can grow alot of seeds at one time, I'm located in MA and I'm new to all this but I hope it can work out, anyone in the area have land for sale, haha



no land for sale! LOL but try peddling your saplings to local business's after they reach 1/2- 1" in caliper ( diameter). Most farms/ nurserys like to keep the business local. PM me your info and i think i can hook you up to a place that a buddy of mine is the head manager/ grower of. The you might even want to try getting in touch with some logging companys, as some places are required to re-plant after harvesting. Your best profit would be selling them directly to the customer reather than to a middle man. Hope this helps.

-mike


----------



## buff (Sep 2, 2006)

Perhaps you could sell some on Ebay.


----------



## GooRoo363 (Sep 2, 2006)

That could work, but what about laws and taxes, thats my only real question about the whole thing


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 2, 2006)

Laws? Taxes are cheap if it is just land.


----------



## GooRoo363 (Sep 2, 2006)

not land tax, taxes on selling the trees to someone, doesnt the IRS like to know if there is a buisness sale going on?


----------



## Run Forrest Run (Sep 15, 2006)

*The need for business advice re: laws and accounting.*



GooRoo363 said:


> That could work, but what about laws and taxes, thats my only real question about the whole thing



You must get a good accountant and keep excellent / spotless records, there are all kinds of taxes involved in retail sales and then at the end of the day any profit / income is taxed by the IRS - there is no way around this and the downside to not doing it is a very, very bad deal for you. 

Your local extension office can point you in the right direction as far as laws regarding plant sales in your state, and what can be “imported” or “exported” to other states, the laws are strange and strict and the people who enforce them don’t have a sense of humor. 

You are young and have a long business life ahead of yourself, so do the research to protect yourself before your first sale is ever made; as the prevention is way better than the cure.

 Also, don’t get discouraged by the “business professionals” – lawyers, accountants, or even the government agencies that regulate your business, you will need their advice to run your business correctly - they know (or should know) what they do (laws, taxes, whatever) - but that is not running a / your business.

I’m new to the nursery business like you, but I’ve owned my own business before, and so I can tell you that it is definitely worth it to own your own business if you enjoy what you are doing - otherwise it can be the hardest thing you can imagine.

All the Best to you - I wish I would have started in the nursery business when I was 20!!!


----------



## GooRoo363 (Sep 16, 2006)

hey thanks alot, i've got some red woods growing now, haha, still waiting for the noble furs to finish stratification in my fridge


----------



## Run Forrest Run (Sep 16, 2006)

*Also,*

Thank You - What you are doing is Very Cool. 

I forgot one thing, (for what it's worth), there is a book that has helped me get my initial grasp on plants / trees as an “actual real business venture” called "Growing Profits" by Michael and Linda Harlen. 

There are probably some books that are better, but it is a small easy to read book, well written, that covers all the basics - taken with a grain of salt it is pretty good and has the information and ideas that are transferable to what you are doing as well as what you may need to do.

They are small "backyard" nursery owners / growers and the book is geared towards that, but again, it is a handy overview that touches on many of the same things that you will likely run into, so it should be helpful for you just starting out – it has been for me.

Best.


----------

